# My First Mantis



## Midderz (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello i am getting my first Mantis it is a Giant Asian Mantis and i do not no how to keep them or anything i have a plastic tank whitch measures 40x26x30 and that is my tank what do i need to put on the bottom and what about feeding.

Regards


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2008)

_Mantid Boy_ said:


> Hello i am getting my first Mantis it is a Giant Asian Mantis and i do not no how to keep them or anything i have a plastic tank whitch measures 40x26x30 and that is my tank what do i need to put on the bottom and what about feeding.Regards


For a small mantis, u need to put it in something only three times its size, and just put it in a stick and a little excelsior or something.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 10, 2008)

Get some shrub and soil for the floor of the cage and have a stick or two in there more something to cling on it. If u have a lid with air holes in and it is at the top all the time, do one of these two things:

1. Get some flies so the food can reach the mantid.

2. Take off the lid with the mantid on it and drop a small insect in front of it (1/3 of it's size, if it is a cricket or locust you may want to break the back legs by crushing them with ur fingers.

You seem to be in the same situation I was in with my 1st mantid. I still only have 1 but it was very small when I got it. I got a Giant Indian Mantis which are closely related to the Giant Asian Mantis so care should be similar.

For mine I keep it at 24C and spray it with a spray bottle every 2 days and my mantid is fine.

Hope it turns out well 4 you.


----------



## Midderz (Feb 10, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> Get some shrub and soil for the floor of the cage and have a stick or two in there more something to cling on it. If u have a lid with air holes in and it is at the top all the time, do one of these two things:1. Get some flies so the food can reach the mantid.
> 
> 2. Take off the lid with the mantid on it and drop a small insect in front of it (1/3 of it's size, if it is a cricket or locust you may want to break the back legs by crushing them with ur fingers.
> 
> ...


Thanks that helped alot but were would i get flies

i have accsess to locusts and crichets but not flies

THanks


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 10, 2008)

You could get them from here:

http://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk/products.asp?dept=1009

This is a good site but you should read about how to keep them because the flies in these tubs will breed so u will not need any more.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 10, 2008)

You can always slice up some fruit or put dogfood outside on a warm/sunny day. It'll attract flies. Of course, if you're in the UK at this time around this method will only work in the summer.

Crickets are fine as long as they are small enough for the mantis. 1/3 size is sufficient.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 10, 2008)

If you have a cage like this one below the flies may escape so get some cloth and replace the lid with it and keep it on with rubber bands to stop the flies getting out.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 10, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> If you have a cage like this one below the flies may escape so get some cloth and replace the lid with it and keep it on with rubber bands to stop the flies getting out.


Houseflies and bluebottles should be fine in there, but if you have fruitflies they will definately be able to slip through.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 11, 2008)

dont forget that you have to remove al food away when its going to moult, they can disturb your mantis and them she possibly fall of the place where she,s moulting.

also make sure that your mantis is on the right spot to moult, when it hangs to low you have to hang her on a higher spot so she cant hit the floor.

another thing: is you gonna breed them take a male and a female. if not, take a female she lives longer


----------

